# Free pints of Guinness today at 17.59 p.m.?



## IsleOfMan (24 Sep 2009)

Does anyone know if there are free pints of Guinness today in pubs in Dublin?


----------



## Locke (24 Sep 2009)

I doubt it. 

Well done to Arthur and all that on surviving Famines, World Wars, Recessions and what not but this is a genius idea to rake in a thunder load of money in one day by Guinness.

It's Diageo's version of Valentines Day.


----------



## Guest128 (24 Sep 2009)

You might think so but no, though you can pay to get in to regular pubs to drink pints to celebrate Arthur, as if we dont celebrate him enough during the year....


----------



## karlod (24 Sep 2009)

I know someone working in the store house and he was saying that they have to pull 2000 pints from 17:00 on and will be giving them to spectators outside to raise a glass at 17:59. He was saying is all. Not sure how true this is


----------



## Locke (24 Sep 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> You might think so but no, though you can pay to get in to regular pubs to drink pints to celebrate Arthur, as if we dont celebrate him enough during the year....


 
I'll be celebrating Guinness on Friday. 

On Saturday however, I shall be celebrating Heineken.

Sunday I shall be celebrating paracetamol and spuds n' gravy.


----------



## Guest128 (24 Sep 2009)

karlod said:


> I know someone working in the store house and he was saying that they have to pull 2000 pints from 17:00 on and will be giving them to spectators outside to raise a glass at 17:59. He was saying is all. Not sure how true this is



Ummm, one hour old pints 

I dunno, it seems like a complete scam to get people drinking at 6PM, and charge them for it. It feels to me that Arthur should be giving something back to the people who kept him afloat for the last 250 years, not getting them to to pay into pubs they can walk into for free the other 364 days of the year.

PS I realise there are gigs in said pubs but.....


----------



## thedaras (25 Sep 2009)

FLANDERS` said:


> Ummm, one hour old pints
> 
> I dunno, it seems like a complete scam to get people drinking at 6PM, and charge them for it. It feels to me that Arthur should be giving something back to the people who kept him afloat for the last 250 years, not getting them to to pay into pubs they can walk into for free the other 364 days of the year.
> 
> PS I realise there are gigs in said pubs but.....


 
Most pubs were offering Guinness at 3 Euro a pint..

Re Arthur giving something back.what about the thousands of people whom are kept in employment,not just the direct staff,but pubs clubs,restaurants, cleaning companys,agencys ,suppliers ,visitors to the country..and all the other off shoots.
I know someone who works there and there are an amazing employer,the benifits are unheard of.
Plus Id imagine that with the amount of " celebritys" around the towns that Guinness would have spent more than was sold in pints..


----------



## Firefly (25 Sep 2009)

thedaras said:


> Re Arthur giving something back.what about the thousands of people whom are kept in employment,not just the direct staff,but pubs clubs,restaurants, cleaning companys,agencys ,suppliers ,visitors to the country..and all the other off shoots.
> I know someone who works there and there are an amazing employer,the benifits are unheard of.
> Plus Id imagine that with the amount of " celebritys" around the towns that Guinness would have spent more than was sold in pints..


 
Kinda easy when you're paying 45 quid a year in rent for half of Dublin 8


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2009)

thedaras said:


> Most pubs were offering Guinness at 3 Euro a pint..
> 
> Re Arthur giving something back.what about the thousands of people whom are kept in employment,not just the direct staff,but pubs clubs,restaurants, cleaning companys,agencys ,suppliers ,visitors to the country..and all the other off shoots.
> I know someone who works there and there are an amazing employer,the benifits are unheard of.
> Plus Id imagine that with the amount of " celebritys" around the towns that Guinness would have spent more than was sold in pints..


Would you like to put any figures on the cost of alcohol abuse in Ireland over the 250 years?


----------



## thedaras (26 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Would you like to put any figures on the cost of alcohol abuse in Ireland over the 250 years?


 Priceless...


----------



## thedaras (26 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Would you like to put any figures on the cost of alcohol abuse in Ireland over the 250 years?


 
Also.....bit of a stretch to lay alcohol abuse at door of Guinness - read somewhere that most of what they produce is exported. And, in most other countries people have a more mature approach to consuming alcohol i.e. they dont binge drink. Guinness will survive if Irish people adopt a mature approach to alcohol - I bet that most of the punters around the world who drink Guinness and other beers enjoy a few drinks, and don't do the 10 or 15 pint stint on a Friday or Saturday night. Thats a peculiarly Irish issue - not a Guinness issue - and its Irish people that need to cop on - not Guinness.....


----------



## Complainer (26 Sep 2009)

thedaras said:


> Also.....bit of a stretch to lay alcohol abuse at door of Guinness -


Do you think they had any role in increasing alcohol consumption, given their strategy of heavy advertising and promotions?


----------



## Protocol (26 Sep 2009)

Hargadon's in Sligo had a price of 1 euro for maybe an hour on Thur.

Most pubs charged 2.50 for a few hrs, it being a 250 yr anniversary.


----------



## VOR (28 Sep 2009)

Complainer said:


> Would you like to put any figures on the cost of alcohol abuse in Ireland over the 250 years?


 
In fairness Complainer,would you blame Baron de Rothschild for alcohol abuse in France? 

Perhaps we should lay the blame at the feet of St. Benedict. For it is his monks that gave the world Dom Perignon and strong Belgian beers. Mmm strong belgian beers....


----------



## dodo (29 Sep 2009)

My local had few Guinness between 5 - 7 on Arthur's birthday


----------



## Complainer (29 Sep 2009)

VOR said:


> In fairness Complainer,would you blame Baron de Rothschild for alcohol abuse in France?
> 
> Perhaps we should lay the blame at the feet of St. Benedict. For it is his monks that gave the world Dom Perignon and strong Belgian beers. Mmm strong belgian beers....


Did the Baron or the Saint have a strategy of sponsoring student events to get young people hooked on their brands?


----------



## z107 (29 Sep 2009)

I think complainer has a point. For years tobacco companies also touted their health-damaging products.

Guinness advertises their products at sporting events, often aimed at young people. Why isn't there health warnings on such products? Alcohol can be addictive and is harmful to your health.


----------

